# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات الأربعاء 10 مايو2017 و القنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

*Wednesday ( Merceredi)10.05.2017 (GMT+00)*    *UEFA Champions League* *18:45    Atletico de Madrid –  Real Madrid CF*  *ZDF* *-Astra 19.2°E -11953 H 27500 -FTA* *-HotBird 13°E -11054 H 27500 -FTA* *ZDF HD* *-Astra 19.2°E -11361 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *RSI La 2 HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 29700 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG)* *RTS Deux HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2)* *SRF Zwei HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG Swiss)* *NLO TV* *-Astra 4.8°E-12130 V 27500 -Biss* *Sports  (AFN)* *-Eutelsat 9°E -11804 V 27500 -PowerVU* *-Intelsat 0.8°W -4175 R 28000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 64.2°E -4093 L 3680 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *HD Sports  (AFN)* *-Eutelsat 9°E -11804 V 27500 -PowerVU* *OBN* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11304 H 30000 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *ERT 1 / ERT HD* *-Eutelsat 3.1°E-12734 V  16750 -Biss* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Rah-e-Farda TV* *-Turksat 42°E -12447 H 2400 -FTA* *-Yahsat 52.5°E -12015 H 27500 -FTA* *TM 2 (ORTM 2)* *-Intelsat 31.5°W-12344 V 2121-FTA* *TV ZIMBO* *Eutelsat 10°E – 10756 V 2480 -FTA (SD)* *ORTB* *-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA* *-Eutelsat 5°W -4154 L 2290 -FTA(C-Band)* *ORTM* *-Eutelsat 7°E -11221 H 27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 9°E -12034 V 27500 -FTA* *-Intelsat 31.5°W -4114 V 5300 -FTA(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 31.5°W -12340 V 2121 -FTA* *RTB TV* *-Eutelsat 9°E-11900 H 27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 3.1°E -4172 R 1917  -FTA(C-Band)* *-Eutelsat 16°E-10977 H 24114  -FTA (AFRICA)* *Varzish Sport HD* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11938 H 27500-FTA* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -Biss* *-Apstar 76.5°E-12548 H 3200 -FTA* *Maiwand tv* *-Yahsat 52.5°E-12015 H 27500 -FTA* *1TV Georgia* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11094 H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Channel2* *-Amos 4°W-11658 V 8520 -FTA* *ARENA SPORT3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *IR Cama 3* *-Eutelsat 7°E-11262 H 27500 -FTA* *-Hotbird 13°E-11604 H 27500 -FTA* *IRIB TV 3* *-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *Sport 24 HD* *-NSS 57.0°E- 4136 R -15580 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 34.5°W-4096 R 16908 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *SportsMax* *– Intelsat 53°W – 3820 R 3255 -FTA* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -4003 V 8680 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Match! TV* *-Express 53°E -12617 H 8122 -Biss* *-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA* *-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 53°E -12576 H 14990 -FTA(Multistream)* *-Express 40°E -3615 R 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)* *-Express 40°E -3665 L 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)* *RT&#201; Two HD* *Eutelsat 9°E- 20185 L 25000 -FTA (KA-Band)* *English Premier League* *18:45    Southampton FC   – Arsenal FC* *ESPN Brasil HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Brazil Cup* *22:30    Flamengo   –  Atletico Clube Goianiense* *ARENA SPORT4* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *PFC Internacional* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3890 H 3333 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *PFC  HD* *-Star One 75°W-4100 V 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Star One 75°W-3660 V 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Star One C1 65°W-3800 H 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)* *PFC* *-Star One C1 65°W-3920 H 27500-PowerVU(C-Band)* *Greek Super League* *16:00 Olympiakos -Aris* *ARENA SPORT2* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Serbia Cup* *11:00   Red Star Belgrade  –  Cukaricki* *ARENA SPORT1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ARENA SPORTBIH* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *16:00    FK Partizan  -FK Vojvodina* *ARENA SPORT1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ARENA SPORTBIH* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *UEFA Championship U-17* *10:00    Ireland    –   Germany* *EuroSport Deutschland* *-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA* *Frauen Bundesliga – Germany* *12:00 Wolfsbourg-Essen* *Sport1* *-Astra 19.2°E -12480 V 27500 -FTA* *U19 Bundesliga – Germany* *14:00  Bayern Munich-FC Schalke 04* *Sport1* *-Astra 19.2°E -12480 V 27500 -FTA* *   Thursday 11 May 2017*  *Brazil Cup* *0:45    FC Santa Cruz   –  Atletico Paranaense* *ARENA SPORT4*  *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg*    *Copa Libertadores* *0:00    River Plate –   Emelec* *ARENA SPORT3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg*

----------

